# Balls



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Dec 2020)

My Moss Balls are getting bigger. A bit tatty at times and very very slowly, but they’re definitely bigger than when I bought them.


----------



## jameson_uk (19 Dec 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> My Moss Balls are getting bigger. A bit tatty at times and very very slowly, but they’re definitely bigger than when I bought them.


I have to get mine out and play with them occasionally to keep them in tip top condition


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> My Moss Balls are getting bigger. A bit tatty at times and very very slowly, but they’re definitely bigger than when I bought them.


Congratulations...


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Dec 2020)

Yes, I get mine out from time to time. I put them in cold salty water for a couple of hours in the fridge, then rinse, roll and back in the tank.


----------



## dean (22 Dec 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Yes, I get mine out from time to time. I put them in cold salty water for a couple of hours in the fridge, then rinse, roll and back in the tank.



This would definitely make them shrink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (22 Dec 2020)

jameson_uk said:


> I have to get mine out and play with them occasionally to keep them in tip top condition



Well we’re all supposed to do this regularly checking them over thoroughly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Dec 2020)

Just ensure you keep those balls trimmed, they always look better that way


----------



## EA James (22 Dec 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Just ensure you keep those balls trimmed, they always look better that way


I agree, no one likes scruffy bushy balls


----------



## dean (22 Dec 2020)

I think everyone on here is into trimming the carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

